# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Giada i 30 συνδεση με Sony TV

## npfirst

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω πρόβλημα, όταν συνδέω ενα  mini pc στην TV. Είναι ενα giada i30 με κάρτα γραφικών intel gma 3150. Η tv ειναι sony 40hx700. Μέσω vga δείχνει κανονικά. Μέσω hdmi όμως έχω μήνυμα μη υποστηριζόμενου σήματος. Φυσικά, άλλαξα ρυθμίσεις, αλλά δέν.. Στην κατοχή μου έχω 3 ίδια τέτοια mini pc και τα 3 έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά. Επίσης εγκατέστησα 4 διαφορετικά λειτουργικά. Έχετε κάποια ιδέα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------

